# Where to buy C&C supplies in Ireland



## michellexgix (Jul 18, 2010)

I got one rabbit and one guinea pig and want to build them a c&c cage as they are stuck in them 'pet shop cages' Does anyone know where I can buy them?



Oh BTW the rabbit and guinea pig are kept seperate


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi, nice to see another Irish member here 
There aren't all that many places to buy the cubes to build C&C cages. Usually they have to be bought online. The best price I can find has been Amazon

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B001PHOB7A/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## michellexgix (Jul 19, 2010)

Yup, I'm Irish 

Ya I was thinking that but I heard the B&Q had them? Would you know if they had? They sell them in the B&Qs in england not sure if they do here. Thanks for the site.xxxx


----------

